# Tie tucked into trousers.



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

I like tucking my tie into my trousers sometimes. What are your thoughts on this practice?

Here's Sean Connery (that's Sean Connery, right?). I don't know where the picture's from.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Jazzer said:


> I like tucking my tie into my trousers sometimes. What are your thoughts on this practice?
> 
> Here's Sean Connery (that's Sean Connery, right?). I don't know where the picture's from.


I do so hate this...

I belive Agnellii did this, but I don't care... 
There are some custom tie makers that you might try


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a fairly unflattering look, IMO. Very reminiscent of Fred Mertz on "I Love Lucy." And a style icon he was not. 

Agnelli did it, but then, most of us are not Gianni Agnelli. He was able to pull off certain things that mere mortals cannot.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

GreenPlastic said:


> It's a fairly unflattering look, IMO. Very reminiscent of Fred Mertz on "I Love Lucy." And a style icon he was not.
> 
> Agnelli did it, but then, most of us are not Gianni Agnelli. He was able to pull off certain things that mere mortals cannot.


Yes, William Frawley...

133 speaking credits. I saw him in "The General Died at Dawn" with Gary Cooper. His character was most unpleasant...


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

*Tie Ends*

It looks awful and smacks of laziness in my opinion.

The guy knots his tie and instead of it reaching the belt buckle as it should, he finds it is too long, and being too lazy to redo the knot he stuffs it into his trouser waist. No, no, it's not style at all. The style police should take the guy and his tie and summarily strangle him with it at dawn.

:icon_pale:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

GreenPlastic said:


> It's a fairly unflattering look, IMO. Very reminiscent of Fred Mertz on "I Love Lucy." And a style icon he was not.
> 
> Agnelli did it, but then, most of us are not Gianni Agnelli. He was able to pull off certain things that mere mortals cannot.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by "pull off", unless you mean that he was willing to wear things that would look ridiculous on anyone, including himself.

Case in point: https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&um=1


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not a good look, in my opinion....even Sean Connery looks to be a bit of a rube, wearing his tie that way!


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I have some overly-long ties for which I let the wide end reach the top of the waistband and tuck the narrow end behind it. It looks normal and holds its position.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Well it seems pretty unanimous. Thanks for the input!


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it often works better with a 3 piece suit if it keeps the tie from peeking out the bottom of the waistcoat.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

I noticed the tucked-in-tie among academics in Paris when I was there in the mid-1990s. It looks strange to me, but in an endearing, pocket-protector kind of way.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Never.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not a bad look, but I wouldn't do it unless I was wearing a jacket. It sure looks better than having your tie poke out under the button of your jacket.

FYI, the neck tie is supposed to be tucked into _something_. Originally ties were much shorter and were always tucked into a vest.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Absolutely dreadful


----------



## J.S.T (Apr 15, 2009)

what about for knit ties?


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks practical if you work around industrial equipment, or than that specific case, avoid.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*"overly long"*



JibranK said:


> I have some overly-long ties ....


I HAD an "overly-long" tie. A gift ...handmade, silk, lovely cloth, and very interesting dye pattern. Always complimented.

However.... the damn thing was WAY long...til I figured out that with a windsor knot, even a half-windsor, I could make it work.

BTW...tie in pants -> NFW


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

deandbn said:


> It looks awful and smacks of laziness in my opinion.
> 
> The guy knots his tie and instead of it reaching the belt buckle as it should, he finds it is too long, and being too lazy to redo the knot he stuffs it into his trouser waist. No, no, it's not style at all. The style police should take the guy and his tie and summarily strangle him with it at dawn.
> 
> :icon_pale:


That may be a bit harsh. Perhaps one of the Three Stooges could cut the tie so it does not reach the waistband.

I'll admit that I'm not a fan of the tucked tie, either.


----------



## Ralph Kinney Bennett (Dec 24, 2008)

*Heavens To Betsy!*

The tucked in tie works only when all the other elements are in place:

(1) Wear pants at least two inches above navel. Tighten belt until pants gather into _ad hoc_ pleats at the buckle. Wear suspenders as well.

(2) Roll up pants cuffs to be sure white socks are showing.

(3) Work on a cow lick (use hair gel if necessary).

(4) Snap eyeglasses at nose bridge. Repair with cloth tape. Wear

There you are. Enjoy.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Dreadful! Dreadful!

hbs


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Modern ties are way too long if you wear your waistband where it actually belongs -- at the waist. It's a better look than having it extend a good three or four inches below the belt.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Tie tucking, in the absence of whirling and dangerous industrial equipment, is bad and wrong.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

spudnik99 said:


> Looks practical if you work around industrial equipment, or than that specific case, avoid.


I believe that your latter suggestion is the OSHA-approved procedure.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*the tie that blinds*

well, i must say it looks odd to me. but a most proper old fellow at my club, an Old Etonian, did it until he was run over by a milk truck a year back. i never had the nerve to ask him, but he was over 80 and so traditional that he had his shirts made so that they did not button all the way down, they buttoned only to his waist and beneath that, he implied, it would have looked like a shorter nightshirt for that was what people wore before the war. so i suppose the tie-in-waistband was a similar convention once. it still looks peculiar nowadays.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Every Kohl's ad has a Chaps page with a dude with his tie tucked in the front of his britches. Always makes me snicker.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Modern ties are way too long if you wear your waistband where it actually belongs -- at the waist. It's a better look than having it extend a good three or four inches below the belt.


Exactly. Though not belt in my case; I hate the things.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

25 years ago I worked with a retarded adult man who did that. In fact, as a teen at that job, several of my coworkers had suffered brain injuries. Besides the tie tucked into the pants, another popular look was the tie tucked in between the buttons of the shirt- a look you used to see, but I haven't seen in 20 years.

Either way, when I see those kinds of looks I think back to the guys from the halfway house.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought that this was one persons brand of inanity. 

I have to ask, are there other people who you work with who do this on a daily basis? 

And if so is there a cure?


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

I recall a professor who tucked in his tie everyday. He also wore a tie clip and his trousers were chronically three inches shorter than appropriate. He was quite a character and is still quoted every time my classmates and I get together: "To calculate the Wronskian, we schlep in some small increment delta to give us some resultant epsilon. We then find that..." He is wonderfully eccentric.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

deandbn said:


> It looks awful and smacks of laziness in my opinion.
> 
> The guy knots his tie and instead of it reaching the belt buckle as it should, he finds it is too long, and being too lazy to redo the knot he stuffs it into his trouser waist. No, no, it's not style at all. The style police should take the guy and his tie and summarily strangle him with it at dawn.
> 
> :icon_pale:


There are those of us that are so thin that almost every tie we wear goes well below the belt. IMO, having a tie too long looks worse than tucked in.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

tinytim said:


> There are those of us that are so thin that almost every tie we wear goes well below the belt. IMO, having a tie too long looks worse than tucked in.


Exactly. It is as though ties are made for huge necks.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never had it done, but couldn't a competent tailor shorten a tie by removing a few inches or so from the tail end?


----------

